# Microwave Purchase.



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, has anyone bought a m/wave recently? 

My 80 year old Cypriot neighbour has decided to get one, and assigned me to the task....

An all-singing and dancing model would be useless, I'm sure a more basic small manual one is better and would fit her budget.

Any ideas where to go to be successful first time round without trailing around the stores?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Maybe pop life?


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Hi, has anyone bought a m/wave recently?
> 
> My 80 year old Cypriot neighbour has decided to get one, and assigned me to the task....
> 
> ...


You wont go far wrong with Panasonic, I have one of these, it's smallish but, I don't use it all that often:

Panasonic NN-E271WMBPQ 20 Litre Compact Microwave, White: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Maybe pop life?


Not sure about electrics from POPLIFE, on saying that I have just bought an electric frying pan from Paps and the griddle plate is missing.....

Why does it take twice as long to pack back than it did to open....?? answers on a postcard please.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

virgil said:


> You wont go far wrong with Panasonic, I have one of these, it's smallish but, I don't use it all that often:
> 
> Panasonic NN-E271WMBPQ 20 Litre Compact Microwave, White: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


Thanks Virgil, but looks a tad complicated for the old dear, automatic .....no, think I need manual.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Scandia on the Mesogi road tends to be be value for money for known brands.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Thanks Virgil, but looks a tad complicated for the old dear, automatic .....no, think I need manual.


Ah yes, manual ... didn't know they still made them 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Daewoo-KOR6...1823759&sr=1-4&keywords=manual+microwave+oven


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I'll take look at what is on offer in her price range and understanding.!


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I agree with Scandia, they seem safe and good value.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Thanks for the help. I'll take look at what is on offer in her price range and understanding.!


Hi Geraldine,

We are moving to our new house today and amongst all the other furntiure etc. there is a microwave which we will be selling. It is fairly new I believe (I will check when we get in tonight) but if you are interested then come and have a look.

Lots of other stuff for sale ae well!!!

Regards,

David


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks David, I await your news! I need one which is simple to operate for her.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Thanks David, I await your news! I need one which is simple to operate for her.


Hi Geraldine 

Goodman 800, in good working order, very clean. Very simple, 2 dials, one for power level 4 + defrost, 800w, other dial for time.

If you want to snd me an email address by pm, I can send picky etc. and not upset Veronica!!! Available now!

David
Xx


----------

